# Blue Screen Of Death [x-trap]



## spookeeh (Oct 12, 2009)

Greetings.

Okay first off. My laptop spec

OS : Vista Home Premium -32 bit [Service Pack 2]
Processor : Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo CPU 2.00GHz
RAM : 4Gb
Graphic Card : NVIDIA Geforce 105m [512mb]

Model : HP Pavilion dv3

**All programs are all up to date.**

The game that I wanted to play is : Fiesta
fiesta.outspark.com

Which the requirement for the game is :










The Problem is :

Every time when I play Fiesta, sometimes upon logging in [already inside the game] and sometimes halfway playing the game, my screen would go black and there would be Blue screen of death and then restarts after memory dump.
Once restarted, I got the error message said that window had spotted a malware called Xdvannn.sys
Which I've looked through on the net saying this is related to X-trap.
I believe some of my software triggers x-trap but maybe not.
I've tried the following :

1. I've already tried turning off my firewall and antivirus. Still a no.
2. Scan the laptop with ad-aware/spybot search and destroy. Still a no.
3. Un-installing antivirus. Still a no.
4. Installing a new antivirus. Still a no.
5. Updating the antivirus. Still a no.
6. Re-install the game. Still a no.
7. Install the game with a new file. Still a no.
8. Turning off windows defender. Still a no.

All my programs inside this laptop is still original programs [beside HP games which I rarely open and other HP stuff]
Beside I just bought this laptop and it is 3 weeks old.
Please help me. I want to play the game.

Regards


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF*

Try to run the game as administrator. To accomplish this:
Right click the *.exe* or the *launcher*
Go to *Run As* and click *Administrator*.

Also, try to put the game, launcher, Xdvannn.sys and any other program/file/folder related to the game or X-Trap in the Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware program's exclusion list.


----------

